# Larry Brown to Bobcats



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

CHARLOTTE, N.C. -- Well-traveled Larry Brown has reached an agreement to return to the NBA as coach of the Charlotte Bobcats, a person familiar with the decision told the Associated Press on Monday.

The person, speaking on condition of anonymity because an official announcement has not been made, said Brown was expected to sign a contract on Tuesday. The Bobcats have called an afternoon news conference for what was termed a "major basketball announcement."

Brown will replace Sam Vincent, fired on Saturday after going 32-50 in his one season. It'll be Brown's ninth NBA team and his first coaching job since his messy exit as coach of the New York Knicks in 2006.

The move means Bobcats part-owner Michael Jordan has turned to a fellow former North Carolina Tar Heel to try to get the fourth-year Bobcats into the playoffs for the first time. Jordan and the 67-year-old Brown both played for former North Carolina coach Dean Smith.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3373007


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Wow. Hopefully he can take this team to the playoffs. The last thing they need is another losing season.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

It'll be great to see what he can do for the young guys. I really like Felton, and this could be a godsend for his career. Much like Billups was like...

Emeka is going to be a monster on the defensive end. Larry will light a fire under him.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Good choice. i think the bobcats have a lot of talent among their starters, Brown can turn them into one of the best defensive teams in the league.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

Michael Jordan and Larry Brown...if they cant come up with something good for this team...NO ONE can.


----------



## UNHFan (May 14, 2005)

Bobcat fans will now have a 3yr window before Larry Brown wears out his welcome.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

The best hire they could've made. He won't turn them into contenders but he should be able to get the Bobcats going in the right direction.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow, I didn't actually expect this one to happen. Big improvement. Definitely looking forward to next year now


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't have a huge problem with Brown as coach,but I can not stand him as a whiny,preening prima donna.Only reason I don't have a problem with the hiring is that there's absolutely no way that our front office can make a better choice.Given the history of poor choices our front office has made it's hard to have faith in anything they do.

At least LB should be able to tell the difference between a point guard and a totally washed up waste of human flesh.


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

The thing people have to think about this. This is a young team, and Larry Brown doesn't like to play young players much. If you look at when he was in NY there are some players he even wouldn't play just because of the lack of experience they had. That doesn't bode well for Charlotte, which is a young team.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

If all we have is young players, what choice does he have but to play them? Nazr Mohammod is probably the only "old" player we have and barring injuries he's our 2nd best post player and deserves to play


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Diable said:


> I don't have a huge problem with Brown as coach,but I can not stand him as a whiny,preening prima donna.Only reason I don't have a problem with the hiring is that there's absolutely no way that our front office can make a better choice.Given the history of poor choices our front office has made it's hard to have faith in anything they do.
> 
> At least LB should be able to tell the difference between a point guard and a totally washed up waste of human flesh.


With that, I have to agree. I simply hate LB, but the man knows his bball.


----------



## Halo (Mar 19, 2005)

I hate LB as well, but I'm glad that he was hired for the Bobcats. I love Emeka and Gerald Wallace and overall, this roster has the talent to be in the playoffs, especially in the East. I hope LB gets them heading to that direction next season. They also snagged him before all the other coaching openings in the West, although, I'm not sure if LB would have even considered those anyways because of the difficulty in the conference.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

my honest opinion? horrible move, just horrible.

larry brown is a lousy coach now.. he cares more about media attention and bullying his own players. i really don't get this move.. you have mike d'antoni and the man jordan originally wanted, avery johnson on the hot seat, so why did he make up his mind so soon? i don't think any team was that into larry brown either. i fully expect him to clash with his players...


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

Mark this down:

Hiring Larry Brown will go down as a dumber move by Michael Jordan than picking Kwame Brown.

AVERY JOHNSON WAS AVAILABLE! D'ANTONI MIGHT BE AVAILABLE IN A WEEK! Just recently they were both coaches of the year. 

There was NO reason to rush this decision. Larry Brown will skip town the first time he deals with adversity.

Are the Bobcats an alumni tour, or are they a supposed NBA contender one day?

Dumb move. Completely dumb.


----------



## Ninerballin (Feb 21, 2006)

tha supes said:


> The thing people have to think about this. This is a young team, and Larry Brown doesn't like to play young players much. If you look at when he was in NY there are some players he even wouldn't play just because of the lack of experience they had. That doesn't bode well for Charlotte, which is a young team.


Yes but it was Larry Brown who ended up playing David Lee, Nate Robinson, and other young players when the old ones didn't respond. Thing is, the younger ones responded well there for a stretch.

Who knows, he's going to have to be patient, there is no way we can just waste all these younger players. We have to have a good draft this year, getting an all-star cailber big man would really set this team in motion (*Cough* Brook *Cough* Lopez)


----------

